# Reel Repair Cincinnati, Abu Garcia



## bcjet (May 17, 2004)

I have an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500 c3. The drag is locked up on it and it needs to be cleaned and oiled. Any place in Cincy that repairs reels.


Thanks BC


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Harold, down here at Afield Sporting Goods might be able to help you out. If I could find his number I'd post it. But I know several of our members (besides me) visit Harold fairly regularly, so I'm trusting that one of them will post his number.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Afield's number is 513-353-3536.


----------



## bcjet (May 17, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! Exactly what I was looking for.

BC


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------

